# The Cyberculture Libertine Bridge Of Ol' tolty



## toltyII (Jul 22, 2008)

*The Cyberculture Libertine Bridge 
Of Ol' tolty*

What would you say if I told you I was a casualty of the
nuclear fission from the first atom bomb Manhattan Project?
What would you say if I said I live a mutant mien life? Would
these factors bar us from enjoying a prosperous and harmon-
ious relationship? Would we be werewolves at each other
passionately howling at the moon? Would we be two
beautiful butterflies fresh out of the cocoons romantically
flying about in the warm rays of the sun? Would I drool just
to glance at you while you're taking a bath in a glass house?
Would you drool at all to understand my mutant caduceus gift?

Well my patootie I will ring off for now, just for now and send
you a kiss and flower. Until we talk again and I descant the
libidinized choice--NO aporia hence.


----------

